

Google, China, and Lawful Intercept - adg001
http://www.cs.columbia.edu/~smb/blog//2010-01/2010-01-13a.html

======
est
The 'law ' in Chinese language really didn't mean anything lawful in western
definition. It always means the rules made by the rulers.

I don't know when people started to translate 'law' into the character 法, but
local people really don't care. Many of the regulations made by Party directly
violates the Constitution Law of China. Still nobody gives a shite, even if
they do, they can do nothing about it. 'law' is really a drama show of modern
China.

So in any case if the government condemn you against the law, you are
officially declared a public enemy of the state.

